# Johnny Depp is amazing



## badlands (Feb 26, 2010)

top man


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2010)

eh? he's on telly right now being a typical movie star cunt


----------



## badlands (Feb 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> eh? he's on telly right now being a typical movie star cunt



la la

you are a twat


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I like him.

I certainly used to.

But earlier this evening, I heard a bit of him in Alice, and I found myself thinking 'o god it's Captain Jack Sparrow.'


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 26, 2010)

he is pretty amazing. 

i love the fact that he sacked off the whole hollywood pretty boy bullshit and went on to make arty, truly brilliant movies. 

edward scissorhands is my favourite.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> eh? he's on telly right now being a typical movie star cunt



why whats he saying ?


----------



## story (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm watching Charles Bronson mutating into a serial killer on the other side.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2010)

He is good but needs to learn to say 'No Tim, I will not star alongside Helenah Bonham Carter or some other indie-ish girl AGAIN.'


----------



## story (Feb 26, 2010)

But that would break up their strange peccadillo-laden fuck-fest


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> He is good but needs to learn to say 'No Tim, I will not star alongside Helenah Bonham Carter or some other indie-ish girl AGAIN.'



would you say no to Tim Burton? i wouldnt!

one role i didnt like johnny depp in was the remake of willy wonka, which was a bad idea anyway.


----------



## story (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh god those purple rubber gloves *shudder*


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2010)

He did seem to be doing an impression of Michael Jackson in that film.


Gene Wilder did it so much better.


----------



## badlands (Feb 26, 2010)

He's the business though

The best


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 26, 2010)

A great actor with an impeccable oeuvre.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 26, 2010)

whats weird is, loads of girls fancy him, i mean he is physically perfect

but i dont find him fanciable at all. Deadly serious. If i knew him in real life i wouldnt want to shag him. I dont think he is sexy at all, hes just 'beautiful and ethereal'

He took the road less travelled, and you cant knock him for it

and he's supposed to be dead sound in real life. Madonna's brother said in his book that Depp is really unpretentious and a stoner, not a coke caner. He said depp is a kind of beatnik proper, i would believe that, as he is a quiet kinda fella and a proper method actor


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 26, 2010)

But he always plays the same role! Ever since, like, 21 Jump St. In the early 80's!
Gets on my nerves!
Not really a fan anymore, though I do understand the appeal. 
Sorry.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 26, 2010)

Why is he so great? 

I just saw him on Johnathan Ross, he didn't do anything for me. 

And the clothes, I've seen better on a tramp!


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 26, 2010)

I look forward to Pirates of the Caribbean 17: Jack Sparrow vs Predator.

Maybe that's one for Disasterpaint.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 27, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> But he always plays the same role! Ever since, like, 21 Jump St. In the early 80's!
> Gets on my nerves!
> Not really a fan anymore, though I do understand the appeal.
> Sorry.



how are ed wood and edward scissorhands the same role tho?

and the smooth talkin dealer in fear and loathing in las vegas and willy wonka?

his roles aint the same dude


----------



## badlands (Feb 27, 2010)

Depp is rubbish then


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 27, 2010)

is OU gonna explain how johnny depp was on tv going on like a 'typical movie star cunt'


----------



## Coffee (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive enjoyed most of the films ive seen him in, Legend of Sleepy hollow been my favourate. x


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> is OU gonna explain how johnny depp was on tv going on like a 'typical movie star cunt'



We - the internets - demand accountability!







Perhaps Urban could start a pressure group, called summat like Internetz For Accountable People: IFAP.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2010)

I really thought he could have had the decency to have shaved


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> why whats he saying ?



just talking about vineyards and shit. and with that steely reserved manner that megastars have, which i suppose is necessary, but doesn't make for illuminating or even entertaining tv.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> whats weird is, loads of girls fancy him, i mean he is physically perfect
> 
> but i dont find him fanciable at all. Deadly serious. If i knew him in real life i wouldnt want to shag him. I dont think he is sexy at all, hes just 'beautiful and ethereal'
> 
> ...



Let us not forget that he was the bredrin of gonzo legend Hunter S Thompson and did a fucking good (if not quite machismo enough) portrayal of the cantankerous druggy writer in Fear and Loathing.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> just talking about vineyards and shit. and with that steely reserved manner that megastars have, which i suppose is necessary, but doesn't make for illuminating or even entertaining tv.



Orang Utan For Accountable People!

O, U FAP

lulz.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> how are ed wood and edward scissorhands the same role tho?
> 
> and the smooth talkin dealer in fear and loathing in las vegas and willy wonka?
> 
> his roles aint the same dude




Always quirky outsider...eccentricity as a wall/ defense mechanism, yet sensitive at the core.

Look at the difference between, say, Jim Carrey in Ace Ventura and Jim Carrey in Eternal Sunshine....some actors are able to totally transform, I feel like Depp just recycles the same tired formula with different outfits.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 27, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> But he always plays the same role! Ever since, like, 21 Jump St. In the early 80's!
> Gets on my nerves!
> Not really a fan anymore, though I do understand the appeal.
> Sorry.



Yeah you are totally right.

Benny and Joon, Whats Eating Gilbert Grape, Willy Wonka, Captain Jack Sparrow, Fear and Loathing, The Libertine, Finding Neverland, From Hell, Once Upon A Time in Mexico, The (fucking!) Fast Show, Sleepy Hollow and Ed Wood.

I dont think you will find an actor of his generation who his so diverse, but can bring awesomeness to each role, and that to me is the mark of a truly, *truly* great actor.

*tenuous claim to fame* My mate used to live with him and Will (Brad) Pitt when they all started out. Johnny got the first gig as a 'being dead on Nightmare on Elm St' (his first film gig). She said that both of them were totally ace to be around and un-showbiz. So much so that 20 years later whenever he is in London he still calls her and asks her to come out. Sadly she married into the church so has to turn it down. Me and Mrs Joe physically facepalm every single time....


----------



## Hoss (Feb 27, 2010)

story said:


> I'm watching Charles Bronson mutating into a serial killer on the other side.



FTW.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> just talking about vineyards and shit. and with that steely reserved manner that megastars have, which i suppose is necessary, but doesn't make for illuminating or even entertaining tv.



ahh i do see your point.

the vineyards is a bit much enit.

and the reserved manner, aye, some of em have it. I'll watch it - was it jonathon ross and revert.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 27, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Orang Utan For Accountable People!
> 
> O, U FAP
> 
> lulz.



hes a good lad, is OU and i'll be havin none of it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 27, 2010)

AND HE IS MARRIED TO VANESSA PARADIS AND IMPOSSIBLY GOOD LOOKING.

And for a straight, middle aged fatty burdened with life, I can only stand on the pavement and clap. 

Well done Mr Depp. Well Done. You achieved what most of us wanted to, but couldnt be arsed to.


----------



## Funky_monks (Feb 27, 2010)

Johnny Depp has become a parody of himself.

That is all.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 27, 2010)

Sweeny Todd was f*ckin amazing! The rest i can take or leave


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 27, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Always quirky outsider...eccentricity as a wall/ defense mechanism, yet sensitive at the core.
> 
> Look at the difference between, say, Jim Carrey in Ace Ventura and Jim Carrey in Eternal Sunshine....some actors are able to totally transform, I feel like Depp just recycles the same tired formula with different outfits.



yeh, i suppose.

but do actors, for you, have to be able to completely transform themselves into somethin different every time?

i dont mind if they can only 'do' one character as long as its unique and done well

jack nicholson is the best example and we all love jack. Depp has perhaps the same limited appeal of the vulnerable outsider


----------



## badlands (Feb 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> just talking about vineyards and shit. and with that steely reserved manner that megastars have, which i suppose is necessary, but doesn't make for illuminating or even entertaining tv.



You have a crappy job in the media


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2010)

and?
i'm still a person
<sobs>

i did literally bump into johnny depp once (whilst doing a crappy media job ie working in virgin megastore)


----------



## badlands (Feb 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> and?
> i'm still a person
> <sobs>
> 
> i did literally bump into johnny depp once (whilst doing a crappy media job ie working in virgin megastore)



there you go


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2010)

there you go what?
nonsequiturs abound


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 27, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Always quirky outsider...eccentricity as a wall/ defense mechanism, yet sensitive at the core.
> 
> Look at the difference between, say, Jim Carrey in Ace Ventura and Jim Carrey in Eternal Sunshine....some actors are able to totally transform, I feel like Depp just recycles the same tired formula with different outfits.



Actually I agree.

I hadnt really thought about Jim Carrey, but having evolved from The Mask and Ace Ventura, he really does seem like another man who is capable of picking his roles and when he delivers - he really delivers. Eternal Sunshine, Man on the Moon, The Truman Show (which I *love*), and others. He, like Johnny Depp and maybe unlike other actors of their generation, have encompassed many many roles and been brave enough to portay them on film for the reviews and comments of us Luddites.

So - Johnny Depp. Awesomely cool. Jim Carrey - awesomely cool. But for different reasons.


----------



## Ranu (Feb 27, 2010)

Why on earth did he do The Astronaut's Wife?  It must have been very different on paper.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sure it was  But havent we all had Buyers Remorse?


----------



## badlands (Feb 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there you go what?
> nonsequiturs abound



they do


----------



## janeb (Feb 27, 2010)

He was brilliant as William Blake in Deadman

http://www.nytrash.com/deadman/


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 27, 2010)

janeb said:


> He was brilliant as William Blake in Deadman
> 
> http://www.nytrash.com/deadman/



i aint seen that one!

been looking for a blake biography recently - there isnt one


----------



## janeb (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> i aint seen that one!
> 
> been looking for a blake biography recently - there isnt one



The Peter Ackroyd biography is interesting but not unusual - one of the best books I have on Blake is by G R Sabri-Tabrizi, 'The Heaven and Hell of William Blake'


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 27, 2010)

janeb said:


> The Peter Ackroyd biography is interesting but not unusual - one of the best books I have on Blake is by G R Sabri-Tabrizi, 'The Heaven and Hell of William Blake'



thank you, i love you x


----------



## story (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> i aint seen that one!
> 
> been looking for a blake biography recently - there isnt one



Yes there is Cheesypoof


----------



## janeb (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> thank you, i love you x



enjoy x


----------



## Cid (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> and the smooth talkin dealer in fear and loathing in las vegas and willy wonka?



Um... Hang on a minute, did you actually not realise that he plays Raol Duke, who is basically Hunter S Thompson? 



Cheesypoof said:


> i aint seen that one!
> 
> been looking for a blake biography recently - there isnt one



WTF? Where were you looking? I'd suggest trying google, Amazon or wiki (maybe even a library) instead...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Let us not forget that he was the bredrin of gonzo legend Hunter S Thompson and did a fucking good (if not quite machismo enough) portrayal of the cantankerous druggy writer in Fear and Loathing.



yeah if he was good enough for the good doctor to consider him a close friend thats good enough for me.


depp is ace anyway.


----------



## Zabo (Feb 27, 2010)

Brilliant actor. I'm just hoping he'll find time to work with Gilliam on the much wanted and waited for Don Quixote.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2010)

I liked him as Willy Wonka, but thought his performance was overshadowed by excellent Umpa Lumpas and the kid ..


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 27, 2010)

I liked Depp in Donnie Brasco and Public Enemies. By all accounts he's quite a pleasant chap in person as well.

Am I the only person who remembers his small role (as a young private) in Platoon?


----------



## Geri (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> whats weird is, loads of girls fancy him, i mean he is physically perfect
> 
> but i dont find him fanciable at all. Deadly serious. If i knew him in real life i wouldnt want to shag him. I dont think he is sexy at all, hes just 'beautiful and ethereal'



I fancied him in the Benny & Joon/Gilbert Grape era, but not any more. I think he is too slim and feminine looking.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> yeh, i suppose.
> 
> but do actors, for you, have to be able to completely transform themselves into somethin different every time?
> 
> ...



No, I don't need actors to always transform...but for someone who easily tires of the same actors over and over, it helps a lot. I think I'm just bored of Depp at this point. 
At the same time I'm aware that I'm doing something that I get annoyed with when others do it, pointing out the negative for no reason except to be negative. 
So, carry on with your Depp love and I'll let it go. x.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> would you say no to Tim Burton? i wouldnt!
> 
> one role i didnt like johnny depp in was the remake of willy wonka, which was a bad idea anyway.



It's not a remake, and had the full blessing of your beloved Dahl estate (everything had to be ok-ed). If anything it is more true to the book than the first film (which incidentally Roald Dahl hated with a passion). It's also entitled 'Charlie and the Chocolate Factory', not 'willy wonka and the chocolate factory' (as the Gene Wilder version is). 

Ta da.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2010)

it is the shitter version though. Depp was channeling Michael Jackson with a passion and it was far to clean-shot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> it is the shitter version though. Depp was channeling Michael Jackson with a passion and it was far to clean-shot.



Nah, the first one is pitiful, rose tinted childhood bollocks aside. 
Not that I really like the new one or the book for that matter.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 27, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> Sweeny Todd was f*ckin amazing! The rest i can take or leave


Really?  Benny and Joon?  Gilbert Grape?   Dead Man?

These are seriously quality films, honestly.

And friends with Nick Cave, Shane McGowan, JK too.  

Have some charity guitar.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 28, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> Sweeny Todd was f*ckin amazing! The rest i can take or leave


Sweeney Todd was the last film I wanted to walk out of  

If we hadn't been parked in the middle of a row of people, with looooongcrowds either side, me and the now-ex both woulda walked


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Feb 28, 2010)

Bakunin said:


> I liked Depp in Donnie Brasco and Public Enemies. By all accounts he's quite a pleasant chap in person as well.
> 
> Am I the only person who remembers his small role (as a young private) in Platoon?



no


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2010)

janeb said:


> The Peter Ackroyd biography is interesting but not unusual - one of the best books I have on Blake is by G R Sabri-Tabrizi, 'The Heaven and Hell of William Blake'



And one of the worst, IMO, (if you see it, avoid it) is Kathleen Raine's "Blake and Antiquity", which made me want to use it to wipe my bum (I didn't, but I did donate it to a charity shop!).


----------



## madzone (Feb 28, 2010)

I want Johnny Depp so bad it hurts. Do you think I'm in with a chance?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 28, 2010)

I loved him in Platoon too!
I grew up on Johnny Depp films. His '80s and '90s stuff is great. Cry Baby in particular.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 28, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> edward scissorhands is my favourite.



He was in that one?  Which one was he?


----------



## maldwyn (Feb 28, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> And one of the worst, IMO, (if you see it, avoid it) is Kathleen Raine's "Blake and Antiquity", which made me want to use it to wipe my bum (I didn't, but I did donate it to a charity shop!).


I found this one on Mrs Blake curiously interesting.


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2016)

Heart throbs turn out to be wife beater. Great taste people. 

Johnny Depp's wife Amber Heard accuses him of assault - BBC News


----------



## Reno (May 28, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Heart throbs turn out to be wife beater. Great taste people.
> 
> Johnny Depp's wife Amber Heard accuses him of assault - BBC News


So you a reviving a thread from 2010 to wag you finger at people for liking Johnny Depp because yesterday it got revealed that his wife is accusing him that he beat her ?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2016)

Reno said:


> So you a reviving a thread from 2010 to wag you finger at people for liking Johnny Depp because yesterday it got revealed that his wife is accusing him that he beat her ?


With an iPhone


----------



## redsquirrel (May 28, 2016)

Reno said:


> So you a reviving a thread from 2010 to wag you finger at people for liking Johnny Depp because yesterday it got revealed that his wife is accusing him that he beat her ?


Posters should have psychically known Reno. 

It's definitely not a case of gromit being his usual dickish self


----------



## bi0boy (May 28, 2016)

Seems like he's a nasty piece of work. Fair enough to bump the thread imo


----------



## Ranbay (May 28, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> With an iPhone



5 or 6? or even worse if it was the 6+


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> 5 or 6? or even worse if it was the 6+


Apple happy with the publicity either way I reckon


----------



## Reno (May 28, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Seems like he's a nasty piece of work. Fair enough to bump the thread imo


Please feel free to join in with admonishing posters for liking him because they should have known what will happen in 6 years time.


----------



## Ranbay (May 28, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Apple happy with the publicity either way I reckon



Maybe they leaked him a 7 and this is all a promo trick or some shit


----------



## Reno (May 28, 2016)

I don't need allegations (and that's what they are right now) that Depp beats his wife with an iPhone, the fact that he has gone from interesting actor to total sell-out, giving the same effete, OTT performance in one empty CGI blockbuster after another is enough for me to stay away from his films anyway.


----------



## bi0boy (May 28, 2016)

Reno said:


> Please feel free to join in with admonishing posters for liking him because they should have known what will happen in 6 years time.



No I'd rather not, but thanks for the invitation - I'm glad it's ok with you.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 28, 2016)

Didn't his mum just die?


----------



## Looby (May 28, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Heart throbs turn out to be wife beater. Great taste people.
> 
> Johnny Depp's wife Amber Heard accuses him of assault - BBC News


You're such a fucking plank.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Didn't his mum just die?


Yep, but that's no excuse


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2016)

Looby said:


> You're such a fucking plank.


Just cause he's good looking and you fancy him you are going to side with the wife beater. Well done. Bravo.


----------



## maomao (May 28, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Just cause he's good looking and you fancy him you are going to side with the wife beater. Well done. Bravo.


It's possible, even usual, to believe that both you and Johnny Depp are pricks.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 28, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Yep, but that's no excuse


What?  I just thought his mum had died.


----------



## Reno (May 28, 2016)

There are claims and counter claims in what will become a very high stakes divorce case. The police reports that there was no evidence of a crime having been committed or injuries when they were called and Amber Heard was seen partying hours after the alleged incident in photos which since have been taken down by her people. I'm not saying it didn't happen and I'm no fan of Johnny Depp but no charges have been filed and at the moment there is no more evidence than Amber Heard's claims.

Depp may be an abusive husband. Heard may be a lesser known actress who has a lot to gain by divorcing an enormously rich movie star who didn't make her sign a prenup. Right now, only they know.


----------



## bi0boy (May 28, 2016)

Reno said:


> Nobody knows what actually happened unless they were there. There are claims and counter claims in what will become a very high stakes divorce case. The police reports that there was no evidence of a crime having been committed or injuries when they were called and Amber Heard was seen partying hours after the alleged incident in photos which since have been taken down by her people. Im not saying it didn't happen and I'm no fan of Johnny Depp but no charges have been filed and at the moment there is no more evidence than Amber Heard's claims.



A court heard the actual evidence and decided there was sufficient grounds for a restraining order.


----------



## Looby (May 28, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Just cause he's good looking and you fancy him you are going to side with the wife beater. Well done. Bravo.


Yes Gromit, that's exactly why I called you a plank.


----------



## Reno (May 28, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> A court heard the actual evidence and decided there was sufficient grounds for a restraining order.


It's common sense to file a retraining order when a woman says she feels threatened. If there was solid evidence of abuse, charges would have been filed.

I'm just not a great fan of rushing to judgement when nobody who wasn't there really knows what actually happened.


----------



## Looby (May 28, 2016)

Reno said:


> It's common sense to file a retraining order when a woman says she feels threatened. If there was solid evidence of abuse, charges would have been filed.
> 
> I'm just not a great fan of rushing to judgement when nobody who wasn't there really knows what actually happened.


 I'm not a great fan of doubting someone reporting domestic abuse, whether that is a woman down the street or a Hollywood star.


----------



## Reno (May 28, 2016)

Looby said:


> I'm not a great fan of doubting someone reporting domestic abuse, whether that is a woman down the street or a Hollywood star.


I believe in innocent till proven guilty in the case of any crime.

What needs to happen has happened, a restraining order has been filed. What doesn't need to happen is trial by Internet.


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2016)

The whole thing is an absolute mess. Vanessa Paradis, his first wife Lori Anne Anderson and his daughter Lily Rose have all issued statements saying Depp is a very gentle man and they in no way believe Heard's claims.

I don't think we'll ever know the full truth, but with his former partners defending him I think he'll probably survive career intact. He has built up a lot of good will over the last 30 years (and as Reno said, chipped away at that some over the last 10 years).

However, as been stated on this thread - its a very uneasy position, doubting the claims of a DV victim.

I think Amanda De Cadenet or others at the party she was at in the hours after the alleged attack may have to cough to what they know, if its used as leverage in the divorce.

I think what has turned a lot of people against Heard (judging by cursory Twitter searches) is that she requested $50k a month spousal support until the settlement is finalised.


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2016)

He was a verifiable cunt before this thread was started:

Johnny Depp defends Roman Polanski


----------



## Dandred (May 30, 2016)

Why does anyone care about an overpaid twat?


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> He was a verifiable cunt before this thread was started:
> 
> Johnny Depp defends Roman Polanski



The desperate Urban scramble for the moral high ground after a Google search doesn't come up with anything better!


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2016)

Reno said:


> A desperate Urban scramble for the moral high ground after a Google search doesn't come up with anything better.



Is that your desperate Urban scramble for the moral high ground because you've run out of things to say in support of a wife-beating paedo-rapist-apologiser.


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Is that your desperate Urban scramble for the moral high ground because you've run out of things to say in support of a wife-beating paedo-rapist-apologiser.



I'm losing all respect for you here, I thought you were smarter than Gromit but apparently not. I'm not going to get into a  dick waggling contest where you dig up "abuse points" in this old Urban game, I've got better things to do on my bank holiday.


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2016)

Reno said:


> I'm losing all respect for you here, I thought you were smarter than Gromit but apparently not. I'm not going to get into a  dick waggling contest where you dig up "abuse points" in this old Urban game, I've got better things to do on my bank holiday.



There's a fine line between criticizing previous contributors to this thread for liking Johnny Depp (which is something I haven't done), and continuing to defend his character when presented with all the evidence needed to demonstrate he is not exactly he most lovely guy ever.


----------



## Red Cat (May 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> There's a fine line between criticizing previous contributors to this thread for liking Johnny Depp (which is something I haven't done), and continuing to defend his character when presented with all the evidence needed to demonstrate he is not exactly he most lovely guy ever.



No one said that though did they? 

I reckon he's like all of us, a complex human being.


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> There's a fine line between criticizing previous contributors to this thread for liking Johnny Depp (which is something I haven't done), and continuing to defend his character when presented with all the evidence needed to demonstrate he is not exactly he most lovely guy ever.


Nobody is claiming he is "the most lovely guy ever" (a perfect example of how to crassly misrepresent other people's opinions!) but right now there is reasonable doubt as to whether Depp committed the crime he has been accused of. I simply don't understand the mentality of people who can judge a situation as cut and dry from idle tabloid speculation. I have no interest in Depp's personal life as I don't even like him as an actor, but this pathologically judgemental Internet culture of whipping up moral outrage is something which I find deeply troubling.

Anyway, I'm putting this thread on ignore now. I'm on this forum because I enjoy discussing art and entertainment, not tawdry Internet mud slinging and point scoring over other people personal lives which may be more complex than a Daily Mail headline suggests.


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> No one said that though did they?



I would say calling Depp's defence of Polanski a "desperate Urban scramble for the moral high ground" counts as "defending his character" but yes let's just put our fingers in our ears.


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2016)

Reno said:


> this pathologically judgemental Internet culture of whipping up moral outrage is something which I find deeply troubling.



I'm surprised you can find it at all tbh. Where's the "moral outrage" and "pathological judgement" on this thread


----------



## Idris2002 (May 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> He was a verifiable cunt before this thread was started:
> 
> Johnny Depp defends Roman Polanski


He's no different from the rest of Hollywood in that department.


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> He's no different from the rest of Hollywood in that department.



I was just thinking that actually. Using Game of Thrones as an example I was comparing how Maisie Williams created a social media outrage after being denied access to a BA lounge as she wasn't old enough, whereas Jack Gleeson promptly quit acting because he didn't like the lifestyle. Perhaps that kind of fame tends to turn you into a bit of a shit if you weren't one already.


----------



## bimble (Aug 19, 2016)

This news - if they ever read it - will soundly piss off all those people who were secure in their opinion that she was a lying moneygrubbing attention-seeking etc etc.
(I don't mean people here, I mean for instance, the commentators in the DM, whose work I read by mistake under the latest article on this the other day)

Amber Heard Donates Her Entire $7 Milllon Divorce Settlement To Charity


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> This news - if they ever read it - will soundly piss off all those people who were secure in their opinion that she was a lying moneygrubbing attention-seeking etc etc.
> (I don't mean people here, I mean for instance, the commentators in the DM, whose work I read by mistake under the latest article on this the other day)
> 
> Amber Heard Donates Her Entire $7 Milllon Divorce Settlement To Charity


Damage mitigation. Her PR people are wise. $7mil is chump change against loss of future earnings if everyone thinks you are a scumbag. 

You fell for it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Damage mitigation. Her PR people are wise. $7mil is chump change against loss of future earnings if everyone thinks you are a scumbag.
> 
> You fell for it.


Everyone thinks YOU are a scumbag


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

Ye, ain't nobody gonna fool the Gromit.  you just know she's a lying calculating minx , poor johnny etc.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Everyone thinks YOU are a scumbag


Seconded


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Damage mitigation. Her PR people are wise. $7mil is chump change against loss of future earnings if everyone thinks you are a scumbag.
> 
> You fell for it.


Ever considered being a high court judge?


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

I've just gone and done the stupid thing of reading the daily mail readership's response to this news - and Gromit is spot on as ambassador of their way of seeing things:
If she'd kept the money they'd have been proved right, now she's given it away, it's a cunning PR stunt to save her career.
There is nothing she could have done to come out of this well in the eyes of Gromit / the DM readership, apart from put up and shut up. Pretty depressing to be honest.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

They were married for 15 months. 

He was already rich when they met. 

Please someone explain how she deserves almost half a million dollars for every month they were together. 

I really don't understand the justification.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> I've just gone and done the stupid thing of reading the daily mail readership's response to this news - and Gromit is spot on as ambassador of their way of seeing things:
> If she'd kept the money they'd have been proved right, now she's given it away, it's a cunning PR stunt to save her career.
> There is nothing she could have done to come out of this well in the eyes of Gromit / the DM readership, apart from put up and shut up. Pretty depressing to be honest.


Why did her lawyers say she needed the money for support etc etc if she was just going to give it away. If it wasn't an exercise in greed then it's an exercise in spite.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

I dunno. Do you begrudge the charities the money? 
He's "worth" 400 million dollars apparently, so he'll probably survive losing 7 of them.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> If it wasn't an exercise in greed then it's an exercise in spite.


wow.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> I dunno. Do you begrudge the charities the money?
> He's "worth" 400 million dollars apparently, so he'll probably survive losing 7 of them.


I begrudge the lawyers getting the money. This could have been settled out of court.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> I dunno. Do you begrudge the charities the money?
> He's "worth" 400 million dollars apparently, so he'll probably survive losing 7 of them.


You'd probably survive losing 1.75% of your net worth too. But would you still be so happy about it if it was just because you choose to share your life with someone and then when it turned bad they decided to stick it to you out of spite?

Should have gotten a pre-nup Johnny. You won't make that mistake again. Learnt the hard way.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit I don't mind you most of the time, i find you funny, but in this case what you're saying really is nonsensical woman-hating bollocks. 
You're squirming around trying to find a moral high ground from which to make this woman the baddie of the story, even after the man himself has issued a statement saying that ''Neither party has lied nor made false accusations for financial gain' and even after she gave all of the money away.

The only way she could have avoided your pointy hating finger would have been by never saying a word against him and just quietly divorcing him without drawing any attention to his un-amazingness.
Which is disgusting, in my opinion, but like I said the readership of the Dm is right behind you.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> I dunno. Do you begrudge the charities the money?
> He's "worth" 400 million dollars apparently, so he'll probably survive losing 7 of them.


And he can make those 7 back easily by doing a shit movie.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> Gromit I don't mind you most of the time, i find you funny,


Gromit has never been less than a fully certified arsehole in my book, so I'm hardly surprised that his stance on this is that of an arsehole. Still can't read his views directly though because i have him on ignore. Thats not going to ever change.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit doesn't deserve fully certified arsehole status, he's just a common or garden variety twit who doesn't like women. I suspect its mutual.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> Gromit I don't mind you most of the time, i find you funny, but in this case what you're saying really is nonsensical woman-hating bollocks.
> You're squirming around trying to find a moral high ground from which to make this woman the baddie of the story, even after the man himself has issued a statement saying that ''Neither party has lied nor made false accusations for financial gain' and even after she gave all of the money away.
> 
> The only way she could have avoided your pointy hating finger would have been by never saying a word against him and just quietly divorcing him without drawing any attention to his un-amazingness.
> Which is disgusting, in my opinion, but like I said the readership of the Dm is right behind you.


Look it's all celeb bullshit whatever way you colour it. A load of he said she said with PR people in the background telling both of them look don't kill the golden goose. 

Neither you nor I have the full truth of the matter and quite frankly neither of us should give a shit either. 

The charity thing is PR. 
How do I know this?
Because we know about it. 
If she silently given it to the charity without any one knowing. Well then she'd have my respect, only I wouldn't know about it, so she wouldn't.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> Gromit doesn't deserve fully certified arsehole status, he's just a common or garden variety twit who doesn't like women. I suspect its mutual.


OK I'll revise that to failed, wannabe arsehole


----------



## CrabbedOne (Aug 20, 2016)

He's usually a bit shit but I quite liked his Tonto.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

As actors go I think johnny Depp is fine, like really handsome and has done some good movies, I like all that gothic quirky shit.
Really crappy husband / human being material though, it seems.
I do agree with you Gromit that we only know what we're told but in this case what I care about is the fact that this woman has done exactly what you are meant to do in cases of domestic abuse (report it, document it etc). Then she's stepped down from pressing charges and given all the divorce money away - and still you say she's the baddie. That's what I care about, that's what's depressing to me, the reaction of people like you, of which there are so many.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> what I care about is the fact that this woman married to a famous rich successful much older man has done exactly what you are meant to do in cases of domestic abuse (report it, document it etc).



Then posed for photos with no make up
on. Funnily I can't find examples of photos of her without makeup prior to this. Although there are no doubt a candid paparazzi photo or two taken without her knowledge rather than with. 

Sorry but the moment I see contrived attempts to manipulate people's emotions in such a way my trust is lost regardless of the sex of that person.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

What are you on about now. If she'd put proper makeup on you'd have believed her? 
Never mind eh. 
You said the other day that women never read books that you'd be remotely interested in reading, so not much point chatting is there. I'm one of _them_, after all, so my views likely to be uterus-related disingenuous girly twaddle. beneath your contempt. etc. 
How's it going with the ladies by the way?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 20, 2016)

She 'posed for photos with no makeup on' because she wanted it to be apparent that she had a bruise, a bruise from where he hit her. What the fuck do you want her to do? Cover it up and pretend everything's fine?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

weepiper said:


> She 'posed for photos with no makeup on' because she wanted it to be apparent that she had a bruise, a bruise from where he hit her. What the fuck do you want her to do? Cover it up and pretend everything's fine?


Lipstick would have hid the bruise would it?
Mascara would have hid the bruise would it?
Eye shadow would have hid the bruise would it?

Bullshit.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Then posed for photos with no make up
> on. Funnily I can't find examples of photos of her without makeup prior to this. Although there are no doubt a candid paparazzi photo or two taken without her knowledge rather than with.
> 
> Sorry but the moment I see contrived attempts to manipulate people's emotions in such a way my trust is lost regardless of the sex of that person.


Have you ever been beaten up by the person you though would love and keep you safe forever?

You might not feel like slapping on the mascara, you know?  Added to which, if she does put on makeup it wouldn't be an honest documentation of any injuries.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Lipstick would have hid the bruise would it?
> Mascara would have hid the bruise would it?
> Eye shadow would have hid the bruise would it?
> 
> Bullshit.


I can't even with this. Where to begin


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Lipstick would have hid the bruise would it?
> Mascara would have hid the bruise would it?
> Eye shadow would have hid the bruise would it?
> 
> Bullshit.


What's wrong with you? This getting beyond haha aren't i trolling.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 20, 2016)

There seemed to be something 'off' with the whole caboodle between 'Johnny and Amber.' Best I can make of it is that they were two souls who had great passion and little else, which is never a strong foundation for marriage. My wild guess is that aside from physical attraction, there was little else to bring them together. Their personalities must have  clashed and they ended up with one of those horrible jealousy-riven relationships that any human with in their right mind would avoid like the plague! Thankfully, the sorry tale has come to an end, there are no kids involved, and the joint statement showed mutual riddance to it. My 10 cents punter's view.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 20, 2016)

weepiper said:


> I can't even with this. Where to begin


I know.  3 times I've tried to post something witty about Gromit/walloping/makeup but the stupidity of that comment makes anything I've got anything to say redundant.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Lipstick would have hid the bruise would it?
> Mascara would have hid the bruise would it?
> Eye shadow would have hid the bruise would it?
> 
> Bullshit.




here we go, Gromit, a little make up lesson for you

Make-up artist covers bruises for chilling how-to video in a bid to raise awareness about domestic violence


and



How to Cover Up a Bruise

A clumsy girl’s guide to covering up bruises

*apols for the DM link but seeing as that is Gromit's natural environment it seems fitting


----------



## weepiper (Aug 20, 2016)

She didn't put makeup on so she must be a liar/trying to make it look worse than it is because everyone knows women are vain and wouldn't go out without trowelling on the slap, eh.
Have I got this right?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit, I know you take some kind of grubby pleasure from exaggerating this persona.  You probably think urbanites tend to be po faced, and you have decided to have a bit of fun bursting that bubble.  

For some reason you've decided your particular specialism will be gender and misogyny stuff, probably because, like a lot of people,you see it as trivial compared to other forms of discrimination.  Women aren't a minority, after all. And they have all this power in turning down perfectly decent blokes like you, so they're fair game, right?


But take a step back and imagine, just for one moment, that Amber Heard was beaten by her husband.  Are you seriously telling me that at a point in her life where she feels scared, betrayed, heartbroken... Whee she's almost certainly spending a lot of time crying.  She should have applied lipstick and mascara?


And then ask yourself, is Domestic Violence Apologist someone you really want to be?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Have you ever been beaten up by the person you though would love and keep you safe forever?
> 
> You might not feel like slapping on the mascara, you know?  Added to which, if she does put on makeup it wouldn't be an honest documentation of any injuries.


It would have already been documented. Documented by her lawyers and documented by the police. 

Did it really need to be documented by the press?

Man the naivety and excuse making astounds me. 

I agree if it was you who might not feel like slapping on make up because something took place. But she's a sex symbol style actress who knows that there are going to be cameras around. Someine for who looking one's best has become more than vanity. A way of life.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Gromit, I know you take some kind of grubby pleasure from exaggerating this persona.  You probably think urbanites tend to be po faced, and you have decided to have a bit of fun bursting that bubble.
> 
> For some reason you've decided your particular specialism will be gender and misogyny stuff, probably because, like a lot of people,you see it as trivial compared to other forms of discrimination.  Women aren't a minority, after all. And they have all this power in turning down perfectly decent blokes like you, so they're fair game, right?
> 
> ...


Beaten? Really? Beaten!

He threw something at her. Yes that's still violence but no it's not beating someone. Fuck off.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

Wait, are not all women "sex symbols"? 
You're not funny anymore.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> It would have already been documented. Documented by her lawyers and documented by the police.
> 
> Did it really need to be documented by the press?
> 
> ...


Why should she glam up? Why shouldn't she go out and let her truthful appearance, and how that reflects her emotions since the violence, be seen by the world?  Why would any woman be expected to pretend it was business as usual.

If she was grieving a death, would you call her cynical if she was photographed with no makeup on?  Why should this be different?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> Wait, are not all women "sex symbols"?
> You're not funny anymore.


No not all actors are sex symbols.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Beaten? Really? Beaten!
> 
> He threw something at her. Yes that's still violence but no it's not beating someone. Fuck off.


And that's all you take from that post? One word you disagree with gives you licence to ignore the rest?

You are an enthusiastic apologist for Domestic Abuse.  You.  Not a celebrity, you.  I hope these boards never let you forget it.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Why should she glam up? Why shouldn't she go out and let her truthful appearance, and how that reflects her emotions since the violence, be seen by the world?  Why would any woman be expected to pretend it was business as usual.
> 
> If she was grieving a death, would you call her cynical if she was photographed with no makeup on?  Why should this be different?


If I concede it was reflecting her emotions then the fact she was out on the town the next night in full glam means her emotions were exceedingly short lived?

Or can you not have it both ways?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2016)

eugh


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> If I concede it was reflecting her emotions then the fact she was out on the town the next night in full glam means her emotions were exceedingly short lived?
> 
> Or can you not have it both ways?



Gromit, have you ever experienced emotional trauma? I've spent most of the last six weeks crying in bed because my marriage has ended (amicably, but even then). Twice during that time I have dolled up to the nines and gone out on the razz to try and force myself out of my depression.  It's not at all unusual. It doesn't mean I'm not depressed.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> And that's all you take from that post? One word you disagree with gives you licence to ignore the rest?
> 
> You are an enthusiastic apologist for Domestic Abuse.  You.  Not a celebrity, you.  I hope these boards never let you forget it.


I'm just not afraid to challenge you apologists. A woman has a phone thrown at her and suddenly she's a saint, pure as the driven snow, couldn't possibly have done any wrong. 

Men have had shit thrown at them for years yet we're all still cunts. 

That's what fucks me off.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> Wait, are not all women "sex symbols"?
> You're not funny anymore.


He's never been funny. It's always been misogyny.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I'm just not afraid to challenge you apologists. A woman has a phone thrown at her and suddenly she's a saint, pure as the driven snow, couldn't possibly have done any wrong.
> 
> Men have had shit thrown at them for years yet we're all still cunts.
> 
> That's what fucks me off.


You're a cunt. You. Not 'men'. You.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh, fuck off Gromit you grubby, little cunt.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

This is like talking to planks of wood. 

Don't see why I'm even bothering. Bye thread.

/Unsubscribes


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I'm just not afraid to challenge you apologists. A woman has a phone thrown at her and suddenly she's a saint, pure as the driven snow, couldn't possibly have done any wrong.
> 
> Men have had shit thrown at them for years yet we're all still cunts.
> 
> That's what fucks me off.


The fuck?

If someone you were in a relationship with threw something at you, and injured you, and made you feel abused and scared - then you were a victim of domestic abuse.


Victims of domestic abuse don't have to be saints. No one is saying they are.  No one is saying she is, but she was hurt by him and there is no excuse for that within a relationship.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I'm just not afraid to challenge you apologists.


You're a fearless banneret.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Men have had shit thrown at them for years yet we're all still cunts.


And that's why you're victim blaming. Because men have had stuff thrown at them too. 

"Why are you going on about X? What about y?"

We can all see through whining pricks who use that line.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Victims of domestic abuse don't have to be saints. No one is saying they are.


You are saying she couldn't possibly have deliberately posed for photos without make up in a cynical attempt to make Johnny look as much as the villan as she possibly could and her to look like a defenseless , weak victim.  She must be a saint if she couldn't possibly in a million years be guilty of that.

This is where i am in fact the feminist not you lot. Aside from Cheesypoof (a fact which boggles me, no offense Cheesy) I actually give her credit for being a strong independent woman (she's made it in a cut throat business so she has to have been) who can give as good as she can get. I would be at all surprised to learn that she's thrown plenty of stuff at him but he's never reported so he can't use that like she has.
I bet as much as hell that he's given  she's given him plenty back. 

Then she's thrown that all away to act the opposite to win her fight. its decietful and forgive me if i don't like deceit.

I'm sure Johnny has been deceitful too and if you point out example of it I won't defend it the same way you defend her deceit.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> This is like talking to planks of wood.
> 
> Don't see why I'm even bothering. Bye thread.
> 
> /Unsubscribes


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

People keep quoting me. annoyingly unsubscribe from the thread doesn't stop notifications from quotes in that thread. Which would make sense if it could.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> You are saying she couldn't possibly have deliberately posed for photos without make up in a cynical attempt to make Johnny look as much as the villan as she possibly could and her to look like a defenseless , weak victim.  She must be a saint if she couldn't possibly in a million years be guilty of that.
> 
> This is where i am in fact the feminist not you lot. Aside from Cheesypoof (a fact which boggles me, no offense Cheesy) I actually give her credit for being a strong independent woman (she's made it in a cut throat business so she has to have been) who can give as good as she can get. I would be at all surprised to learn that she's thrown plenty of stuff at him but he's never reported so he can't use that like she has.
> I bet as much as hell that he's given  she's given him plenty back.
> ...


You are a nasty little cunt, aren't you?

Apply Occam's razor to this story, Gromit.  It will tell you:

Domestic abuse is commonplace
People who have been attacked by their spouse tend to be a bit upset, especially if they feel like they have to end their marriage.
People who are upset tend not to glam up every day of the week, but might try and cheer themselves up from time to time.



Instead, you have arrived at an entirely non-existent scenario in which JD was the tortured victim of repeated abuse, who lashed out in response.  Why is that easier for you to believe?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I begrudge the lawyers getting the money. This could have been settled out of court.


It was settled out of court, you nitwit


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> You are a nasty little cunt, aren't you?
> 
> Apply Occam's razor to this story, Gromit.  It will tell you:
> 
> ...



The funny thing is that I'm not siding with Johnny. You all seem to have forgotten that my entry to this thread was pointing out what a cunt he's been.
But I'm not allowed to point out her cuntish behavior too. Just his. You can't accept even the possibility that she might have given as good as she got and that they neither of them comes out of this covered in halos. 

However she certainly has seemed to have successfully *bought* herself a halo for $7mil if this thread is any example. I'm just not falling for it.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

wtfftw said:


> He's never been funny. It's always been misogyny.



If i say Donald Trump is a cunt for acting like a cunt its not misandry.
I say Amber Heard is a cunt for acting like a cunt its misogyny.

Great little shield you women on here have established to excuse women their sins.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit: Exhibit A - 





Gromit said:


> Heart throbs turn out to be *wife beater*. Great taste people.
> 
> Johnny Depp's wife Amber Heard accuses him of assault - BBC News


Gromit: Exhibit B - 





> Beaten? Really? Beaten!
> 
> He threw something at her. *Yes that's still violence but no it's not beating someone*. Fuck off.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> If i say Donald Trump is a cunt for acting like a cunt its not misandry.
> I say Amber Heard is a cunt for acting like a cunt its misogyny.
> 
> Great little shield you women on here have established to excuse women their sins.


Your misogyny is on display for the last however many years. Your troll persona belittles the seriousness of sexism. And other times you're not trolling and still come out with all the odious bollocks. so whatever.
Fuck off basically. 
I'm grateful that spanglechick has the patience to call you out and others (weepiper if memory serves).


----------



## Wilf (Aug 20, 2016)

'Hollywood women, when you've been beaten up don't let your standards slip. Full make up please!'

FFS Gromit  you are not only a grubby cunt, but couldn't even keep a consistent line for your prattling. You start off telling everyone they were mugs for liking him years ago - and then go on to attack his victim who, at a stroke, disproved your slimy little accusation that she only reported it to make money.  It's not funny, it's not trolling it's just massively misjudged, childish misogyny on your part.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> This is like talking to planks of wood.
> 
> Don't see why I'm even bothering. Bye thread.
> 
> /Unsubscribes


Thought you'd go away for a little snigger did you? You nasty little infant.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2016)

Wilf said:


> 'Hollywood women, when you've been beaten up don't let your standards slip. Full make up please!'
> 
> FFS Gromit  you are not only a grubby cunt, but couldn't even keep a consistent line for your prattling. You start off telling everyone they were mugs for liking him years ago - and then go on to attack his victim who, at a stroke, disproved your slimy little accusation that she only reported it to make money.  It's not funny, it's not trolling it's just massively misjudged, childish misogyny on your part.


It always amazes me the simple minded thinking. You've either got to be on his side or her side. Its not possible to be on neither or both. If you are you inconsistent.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2016)

You can stop this.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> It always amazes me the simple minded thinking. You've either got to be on his side or her side. Its not possible to be on neither or both. If you are you inconsistent.


I'm not very interested in celebs and I'm not sure I'd heard of her till this incident.  I've got sympathy for her as a victim of domestic violence, that's all. Even though his last few films have been weak, I used to think he was rather a good actor.  You though seem very keen to attack a victim of domestic abuse, something you yourself have admitted she suffered.  And when she gave all the money away, all you are left with is saying she should have worn fucking make up, FFS. And when she refutes your point that she's on the make you say she should have done it anonymously.  Has it not struck you she might have been trying to silence people like you?

And then we have this little offering:


> Should have gotten a pre-nup Johnny. You won't make that mistake again. Learnt the hard way.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> This is like talking to planks of wood.
> 
> Don't see why I'm even bothering. Bye thread.
> 
> /Unsubscribes



If only you'd left it there. 

You'll die alone you know, unless you sort yourself out you'll die alone.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

Well that went well, ended up being all about Gromit.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 20, 2016)

weepiper said:


> I can't even with this. Where to begin


Oh come on weepiper she's obviously just a gold-digging whore otherwise she would have covered up those bruises.

What a vile cunt you are gromit, even for a scumbag like you this is disgusting.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 20, 2016)

wtfftw said:


> Your misogyny is on display for the last however many years. Your troll persona belittles the seriousness of sexism. And other times you're not trolling and still come out with all the odious bollocks. so whatever.
> Fuck off basically.
> I'm grateful that spanglechick has the patience to call you out and others (weepiper if memory serves).


Maybe people will believe me now when I called him out ages ago for trans misogyny


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 20, 2016)

Fuck me, Grommit has really fucking outshone himself on  this thread hasn't he? Fucks sake.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 20, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Fuck me, Grommit has really fucking outshone himself on  this thread hasn't he? Fucks sake.


... and rather sadly, probably gets some kind of a kick from the reaction he's got.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 20, 2016)

Gromit said:


> If i say Donald Trump is a cunt for acting like a cunt its not misandry.
> I say Amber Heard is a cunt for acting like a cunt its misogyny.
> 
> Great little shield you women on here have established to excuse women their sins.


Yes because a dangerous racist/sexist/homophobic/disablist man who gains popularity by stirring up anger and from all accounts knows fuck all about running the country he could be elected in charge of is _completely _equivalent to a famous woman who dared to speak of domestic abuse at the hands of a more famous man. Obvs.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 20, 2016)

Wilf said:


> ... and rather sadly, probably gets some kind of a kick from the reaction he's got.


Probably yes, but then again I'm not buying the whole this is all a troll thing. He comes across as a proper misogynist and it's threads like this where any "ooo I'm a troll hee hee" persona breaks down. Angry sad pathetic MRA type.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

Please can people stop making everything about Gromit?
It's a waste of time and to be honest just adds to the shittiness of the whole thing, that this woman did absolutely everything 'right', in terms of reporting and documenting the abuse, then being ladylike, you know, and not even pressing charges against him, then giving the whole of the money from the divorce away, and _still_ she is seen as the bad one, not just by this nonentity called Gromit but by many many thousands of people.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> Please can people stop making everything about Gromit?
> It's a waste of time and to be honest just adds to the shittiness of the whole thing, that this woman did absolutely everything 'right', in terms of reporting and documenting the abuse, then not even pressing charges against him, then giving the whole of the money from the divorce away, and still she is seen as the bad one, not just by this nonentity called Gromit but by many many thousands of people.


Difficult to disagree.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> Please can people stop making everything about Gromit?
> It's a waste of time and to be honest just adds to the shittiness of the whole thing, that this woman did absolutely everything 'right', in terms of reporting and documenting the abuse, then being ladylike, you know, and not even pressing charges against him, then giving the whole of the money from the divorce away, and _still_ she is seen as the bad one, not just by this nonentity called Gromit but by many many thousands of people.


Fair enough.... though somewhat pedantically, attacking his squalid behaviour is only the other side of the coin to what you said above.  Also, I'm (genuinely) not one for long running cross thread pursuits, life's too short and that kind of pursuit can itself become unpleasant. But when all's said and done urban is a 'community' and when one member - either deliberately or because they really hold these opinions - wants to shit on the rest then they get a reaction.  Sorry, long point, you're right, let's ignore him.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 20, 2016)

How about everyone put him on ignore?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 20, 2016)

new fuck off dwyer.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 20, 2016)

wtfftw said:


> new fuck off dwyer.


We really should have traded him for Onket.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't agree that people should ignore his behaviour. Sure this is a far far larger issue than one poster but if we want to stop the vile shit of gromit and his fellow travellers then one of the things we should make clear is that we as a community, whether in real life or here on U75, won't tolerate such crap. Just as with racist crap we might not be able to stop people thinking such things but we can damn well make sure that they won't say them in public. 

After London Calling made his racial slur he was challenged repeatedly on it, it was made clear that people weren't willing to tolerate that type of behaviour and that either he should unreservedly apologise or fuck off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2016)

Petition for a ban then?


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 21, 2016)

No, neither London Calling or Melting Pot, to give two examples, were banned nor was any ban pushed for by most of the people involved. It was just made clear to them that either they weren't welcome.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 21, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> I don't agree that people should ignore his behaviour. Sure this is a far far larger issue than one poster but if we want to stop the vile shit of gromit and his fellow travellers then one of the things we should make clear is that we as a community, whether in real life or here on U75, won't tolerate such crap. Just as with racist crap we might not be able to stop people thinking such things but we can damn well make sure that they won't say them in public.
> 
> After London Calling made his racial slur he was challenged repeatedly on it, it was made clear that people weren't willing to tolerate that type of behaviour and that either he should unreservedly apologise or fuck off.


Yes, a mass ignoring would suggest such behaviour is acceptable and would potentially encourage others. Shit needs to be challenged. Mind you I wouldn't blame any individual posters for putting him on ignore for their own mental wellbeing if necessary. There are plenty still around who are happy to keep fighting. 

Not been tempted to put him on ignore but one of the only two people I've ever put on ignore was a similar type, but with a fake veneer of reasonableness that just wound me up something chronic.


----------



## bimble (Aug 21, 2016)

I get what you're saying, was just frustrated that the subject became Gromit.
In a way he provides a service here though, boldly and tirelessly representing the views of the MRA / DM readership and diverting all the ire towards himself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Just as with racist crap


caught him out on that one too, pressed him till I was put on ignore. Clever jews and thick blacks stuff


----------

